# Im taking back these boards



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ok so ive been gone and silent for the last some months. i just came back a few nights ago and have been busy researching, answering questions and helping you guys out with posts on the non piranha boards. it always bugged me how little response some of your simple questions get (no offense to anyone), but im happy to say im back to fill in those shoes.

so, post away and ill be happy to help. if its a must know now question shoot me a direct email at [email protected]

or just PM me.

ok guys, lets get this section up and rollin again...


----------



## face2006 (Feb 17, 2006)

this part of ur campaign?..lol...good luck bro


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

indeed it is my friend. i just know how it feels to have an open question sit for days with no answer. 
i mean, that said, some of you would own me on cichlid knowledge so to that i bow down. but im just a natural talker..typer..whatever. so i like to fill questions with answers.


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

i agree i use to visit this site daily now it slowed down so much i visit it once a week if that.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Most questions do get an answer. Some questions only need one person to answer them. So IMO I dont think topics are left unanswered. Besides, a quick search will almost all the time find the answer.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Regardless, happy to have the input and an energetic addition to the boards!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah your right, most questions are self explanitory with a google search, but you know people come here to interact. thats like saying to an employer saying, if people really want our product they can order it from our website, so ill keep the doors open but let employees come as they wish because really, you dont NEED to be in the store to buy stuff. i mean, people come to pfury for the members here and our shared interest in fish and fish related stuff. what i can get on google i get here, and often i refrence google myself for answering questions, but i figure getting your info and support from here will make this site a focal point of hobbyists. eventually people will start to pfury a question rather than google it.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ALLLLLLL RIGHT guys lol. still waiting for a new question or two. comon i cant be the only cichlid enthusiast. lol. 
post post post. keep me busier than this.

alright, im done askin...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)




----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

:nod: questions will come your way in time...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

can a male goat breed with a mule if there both in a 240 together.
PH is 7.8 I also add black water extactic would that makes a difference?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> can a male goat breed with a mule if there both in a 240 together.
> PH is 7.8 I also add black water extactic would that makes a difference?


see..


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> can a male goat breed with a mule if there both in a 240 together.
> PH is 7.8 I also add black water extactic would that makes a difference?


Obviously not with blackwater extract ya bonehead! Geeeez!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^please post that in the goat boards for a quick response. ill get back to you on it soon....promise


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Ocellatus2000, do farts have lumps in them?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^^please post that in the goat boards for a quick response. ill get back to you on it soon....promise


And why do you think it will do so well in the Lounge?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> ^^^please post that in the goat boards for a quick response. ill get back to you on it soon....promise


And why do you think it will do so well in the Lounge?
[/quote]

who said anything about the lounge. lets get a vote for a goat forum going.

and yes, farts can have lumps in them if the fart proceeds a dumps. however, in the case where the fart itself has said lumps, it is unlikely since the fart is merely the air patch on which said lumps are transported.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> ^^^please post that in the goat boards for a quick response. ill get back to you on it soon....promise


And why do you think it will do so well in the Lounge?
[/quote]

who said anything about the lounge. lets get a vote for a goat forum going.

and yes, farts can have lumps in them if the fart proceeds a dumps. however, in the case where the fart itself has said lumps, it is unlikely since the fart is merely the air patch on which said lumps are transported.
[/quote]

Ocellatus2000, you are now #1 in my book.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well thank you, now stop posting in this thread so serious posts can be read lol

i cant believe i was told to stop derailing threads last week after reading this one. bunch of ass holes lol


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

there are no easy questions to the person asking the question it is deff somthing he cant figure out i got one

how much wood would a wood chuck chuck if a wood chuck could chuck wood ahhhahahahhahah

whats up 2000 give em hell


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

if a wood chuck chucked wood, given the average size and diet of a wood chuck it would chuck on average 3 square feet a day bringing a total of 1095 square feet anually. in other words a wood chuck could chuck about 3.4 full grown maples in a year


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> if a wood chuck chucked wood, given the average size and diet of a wood chuck it would chuck on average 3 square feet a day bringing a total of 1095 square feet anually. in other words a wood chuck could chuck about 3.4 full grown maples in a year


Okay!....hands together everybody!









This thread is skating on thin ice. Someone ask a cichlid question for god's sake!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Why doesn't anyone here take their cichlids to the movies as a treat for not severing their finger on a given week?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i started this thread as a heads up for anyone to post questions again. this thread is out of control. as the thread starter im recomending it gets locked now since its obviously spam.

lock it, and let get the cichlid board back to cichlids and away from this lol. its been fun but lets keep this section spam free


----------

